# Full Time Driver with 4.74



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

So I'm a full time driver and I've done this for 14 months with over 5K rides. My rating has gone down recently to a 4.74. Do I have anything to be concerned about or does being a full time driver help ?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Just dont fall below 4.6
Thats when uber takes notice.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

4.6, You will get an email b4 that, so I've read here. Been 4.75-4.76 for longer than I care to say.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Drew1986 said:


> So I'm a full time driver and I've done this for 14 months with over 5K rides. My rating has gone down recently to a 4.74. Do I have anything to be concerned about or does being a full time driver help ?


The more you do for uber
The more you will suffer.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Drew1986 said:


> So I'm a full time driver and I've done this for 14 months with over 5K rides. My rating has gone down recently to a 4.74. Do I have anything to be concerned about or does being a full time driver help ?


You are doing something wrong....maybe a not so clean car, maybe a smell, maybe your convo.....but your score shouldn't be that low......it affects your cancelations..... people are scared of a low scoring driver, and the ones who do ride with you come in with a negative vibe and will look for any reason to give you less than 5 star.....



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> 4.6, You will get an email b4 that, so I've read here. Been 4.75-4.76 for longer than I care to say.


Something you are doing wrong.....


----------



## DrivinChris (Oct 5, 2017)

After driving for Penn State football games and all the drunks, I email Lyft Support and ask them to delete any low ratings that don't have comments, ie invalid ratings. They do, and my rating goes back up. Do this, always.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Just dont fall below 4.6
> Thats when uber takes notice.


Does being a full time driver hurt my rat


Uberk5487 said:


> You are doing something wrong....maybe a not so clean car, maybe a smell, maybe your convo.....but your score shouldn't be that low......it affects your cancelations..... people are scared of a low scoring driver, and the ones who do ride with you come in with a negative vibe and will look for any reason to give you less than 5 star.....
> 
> Something you are doing wrong.....


Well I don't get many cancellations .


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Drew1986 said:


> Does being a full time driver hurt my rat
> 
> Well I don't get many cancellations .


Ok ....but many people see less than a 4.8 and say "ok he's a creep"


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Your rating really shouldn't be that low. There's some issue there. 
You're in imminent danger of being booted. If I were you I'd really try to figure it out and prevent the inevitable. Maybe ask a friend or family member to critique?


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Your rating really shouldn't be that low. There's some issue there.
> You're in imminent danger of being booted. If I were you I'd really try to figure it out and prevent the inevitable. Maybe ask a friend or family member to critique?


Or get a few friends and family members to go for a ride and give you high ratings, gushing reviews, and badges


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

Well it's gone up today


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

DrivinChris said:


> After driving for Penn State football games and all the drunks, I email Lyft Support and ask them to delete any low ratings that don't have comments, ie invalid ratings. They do, and my rating goes back up. Do this, always.


Same thing with Uber for ya?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

htboston said:


> Same thing with Uber for ya?


Hah hah hah, heh heh heh &#8230; oh you were serious?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Do you do Lyft Lines? That brings down ratings from passengers who get pissed that they have to share a ride with others.

Do you have Febreeze in your car? YOU may smell ok but your previous pax could've had b.o. that the next pax smells and rate you accordingingly. So spray that Febreeze. 

Those are just two examples but if your ratings don't go up then it could be something that you can't control like how old your car is....


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Drew1986 said:


> So I'm a full time driver and I've done this for 14 months with over 5K rides. My rating has gone down recently to a 4.74. Do I have anything to be concerned about or does being a full time driver help ?


As you drive more you stop worrying about little things here and there.



Bpr2 said:


> Hah hah hah, heh heh heh &#8230; oh you were serious?


That works. Try it .


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

You've lasted 14 months full time. So you must be doing something right. Otherwise you would not have made it this far. 

More than likely it is just bad luck or maybe you switched your hours and locations a bit where you are working more a bad area or time? I know if I worked some certain areas here I would have a rating like yours as well. A major part of ratings is simply where and when you work and not what you do.

A little trick I like to do with tourists is at the end of the trip I like to tell them that it was nice to meet them. This is just simple human courtesy and exchanging pleasantries but I believe it makes more people see me more as a person or friend and less as some faceless service worker. About half the time if it is a male I also get a handshake from them when I do this and I pretty much know that no one who shakes my hand would ever rate me low. Usually when this happens it also means a great tip.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

I've had very few complaints and issues so maybe the rating isn't as important. I think the fact is I don't discuss rating with customer so very few actually do the rating.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> You've lasted 14 months full time. So you must be doing something right. Otherwise you would not have made it this far.
> 
> More than likely it is just bad luck or maybe you switched your hours and locations a bit where you are working more a bad area or time? I know if I worked some certain areas here I would have a rating like yours as well. A major part of ratings is simply where and when you work and not what you do.
> 
> A little trick I like to do with tourists is at the end of the trip I like to tell them that it was nice to meet them. This is just simple human courtesy and exchanging pleasantries but I believe it makes more people see me more as a person or friend and less as some faceless service worker. About half the time if it is a male I also get a handshake from them when I do this and I pretty much know that no one who shakes my hand would ever rate me low. Usually when this happens it also means a great tip.


Interesting. I find the handshake is a subtle way of telling you great ride, but no tip for you!


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

Stay above 4.7 and you're good


----------



## twirdman (Sep 16, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> You are doing something wrong....maybe a not so clean car, maybe a smell, maybe your convo.....but your score shouldn't be that low......it affects your cancelations..... people are scared of a low scoring driver, and the ones who do ride with you come in with a negative vibe and will look for any reason to give you less than 5 star.....


Is this a thing people do? When I was a passenger I never even noticed the drivers ratings and never cared what they were. Maybe some people are different but I'm guessing the vast majority don't really care what your previous rating is.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

twirdman said:


> Is this a thing people do? When I was a passenger I never even noticed the drivers ratings and never cared what they were. Maybe some people are different but I'm guessing the vast majority don't really care what your previous rating is.


Most people don't even notice the rating and if they do it's after they already requested the ride.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Just dont fall below 4.6
> Thats when uber takes notice.


Apparently they don't. I requested a driver for a trip in my area and did a double take at the 3.86 rating he had. Scratching my head about that one. I was told 4.0 was the cautionary level of possibly getting deactivated.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Apparently they don't. I requested a driver for a trip in my area and did a double take at the 3.86 rating he had. Scratching my head about that one. I was told 4.0 was the cautionary level of possibly getting deactivated.


Wow, news to me! Can anyone give more insight into this?


----------



## twirdman (Sep 16, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Apparently they don't. I requested a driver for a trip in my area and did a double take at the 3.86 rating he had. Scratching my head about that one. I was told 4.0 was the cautionary level of possibly getting deactivated.


Was he perhaps a brand new driver? I think I've heard that there is a grace period where it doesn't matter.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

twirdman said:


> Was he perhaps a brand new driver? I think I've heard that there is a grace period where it doesn't matter.


Dont think so. New drivers start with a 5.0 rating, if I am not mistaken?


----------



## twirdman (Sep 16, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Dont think so. New drivers start with a 5.0 rating, if I am not mistaken?


I didn't mean a brand new no rating rider I mean someone who was like a week old and had only a few ratings. Basically not enough ratings for Uber to get an accurate read on them.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

twirdman said:


> Is this a thing people do? When I was a passenger I never even noticed the drivers ratings and never cared what they were. Maybe some people are different but I'm guessing the vast majority don't really care what your previous rating is.


Females definitely do this.....a low score is like a creep alert, and women tend not to like getting in cars with strangers who are suspected creeps....


----------



## Jcewr17 (Feb 15, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Wow, news to me! Can anyone give more insight into this?


Where I drive, it's normal to get drivers below 4.5. I really don't think Uber is deactivating anybody for ratings anymore. Just make sure your cancellation rate isn't too high and you're good to go.


----------



## Haxsux (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm a full time driver with 4.64 rating, I have over 3600 trips done and averaging about 1200 a week with about 50 hours online, no warnings from uber yet. Don't stress on rating too much, just don't fall below 4.6 and you'll be fine.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Interesting. I find the handshake is a subtle way of telling you great ride, but no tip for you!


Holy crap, I think you are right.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Holy crap, I think you are right.


Never shake hands. Just tell the pax your a germaphobe. 'Effin paxs, wtf? Are we in-laws? No, were not! Seriously, the rideshare culture needs an overhaul.


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

Just do what I do. If you pick them up or drop them off at a home thank them at the end of the ride. Then tell them you live in their neighborhood and are watching your ratings very closely. Make sure you give them a friendly smile so they don't get the wrong idea.


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

Doughie said:


> Just do what I do. If you pick them up or drop them off at a home thank them at the end of the ride. Then tell them you live in their neighborhood and are watching your ratings very closely. Make sure you give them a friendly smile so they don't get the wrong idea.


well this sounds like if your rating drops in the next hour you will be circling back with a baseball bat and with your cousin Vinny


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

woodywho said:


> well this sounds like if your rating drops in the next hour you will be circling back with a baseball bat and with your cousin Vinny


I got a friend named Vinny who spent a year in jail for coming back to a cancelled pizza delivery with a baseball bat. Vinny didn't have great 'people skills'.


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

Doughie said:


> I got a friend named Vinny who spent a year in jail for coming back to a cancelled pizza delivery with a baseball bat. Vinny didn't have great 'people skills'.


I be knowing these things


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

woodywho said:


> I be knowing these things
> View attachment 234769


Vinny was raised in Boston in the 60's and 70's and knew how the mafia liked to handle things. He drove a long way to deliver a guy some pizzas. When he got there the guy told him, "sorry but I called and cancelled the order." This was before everyone had cell phones so there was no way to recall Vinny. After a short back and forth Vinny asked the guy something like..." So you mean I drove all the way out here with the pizza you ordered and now I'm not getting paid?" The guy said "yeah'. Then Vinny said..." So this is your house?.....and that's your car and boat in the driveway and you're still telling me I'm not getting paid? The guy said "yeah, sorry." Vinny said "okay bye" and left. He was back within an hour with the baseball bat doing some unauthorized body work on the boat and the car. He knew he would get caught but it was a matter of principle for him.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Just do well, be cheerful, and it will naturally go up in a slow progression as people give 5 stars.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Drew1986 said:


> So I'm a full time driver and I've done this for 14 months with over 5K rides. My rating has gone down recently to a 4.74. Do I have anything to be concerned about or does being a full time driver help ?


It would be great to take a ride with you.


----------

